# Landing in pow and natural terrain



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't use a set back stance because I still like to ride freestyle and land/ride switch. 

Ok.

You're good enough to stomp 35 footers

But....:icon_scratch:

You're not good enough to ride switch if you set back your stance?:dunno:

You, my friend, are full of shit.:dizzy:


TT


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

With all due respect, fuck you TT

Here's a pic of me from 2 seasons ago. 









It's not a 35 footer but its a least 25 and I've hit bigger jumps than that. I'll have more pics and probably some vids for you soon dick head. No I haven't really ridden pow with a set back stance and tried a lot of freestyle stuff. Thought it would be extra effort/a bad idea and that a central stance would be better.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I know that jump in question not even close to 25 feet. Cut it in half and that is somewhat close to the real size. 

You can't ride pow that's the plain and simple truth. You're not confident enough with knowing how to shift your body weight and manipulate the board to land the way you want. A set back isn't going to help you. A powder board isn't going to help you. Trial and error is what is going to help you. 

Landing a "medium" park jump as you put it only teaches you how to land on a groomed surface. Forget everything you know about landing a park jump when it comes to pow. Light on your feet, speed, weight manipulation, and spotting the landing are what you need to know. 

Next time there's a pow day and you're at Keystone as you obviously like their shitty jumps go into the park and send one of the jumps. That will give you the practice you want.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

ride lots of pow...
learn to rip pow, and you will find the correct balance, land like that

learn to kick those methods out more too


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

don't worry about landing, much more important is to learn how to crash and burn properly, and with style


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


----------



## CheesemonkE (Nov 29, 2010)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


Don't know where in this thread that it says this is going on


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

burtonavenger said:


> i know that jump in question not even close to 25 feet. Cut it in half and that is somewhat close to the real size.
> 
> You can't ride pow that's the plain and simple truth. You're not confident enough with knowing how to shift your body weight and manipulate the board to land the way you want. A set back isn't going to help you. A powder board isn't going to help you. Trial and error is what is going to help you.
> 
> ...


1234567890


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Not that I can land shit...or only my shit lands....but groomed park is easy because it is consistent. Natty is not...thus experience and feel.


----------



## walove (May 1, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


nothing wrong with that, this is keystone colorado, not a lot of gnarly terrain to get into, those park landing are probably some of the steeper slopes in the area. fresh turns are fresh turns bro.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Gotta love it when a guy asks a legit question looking for help and gets more bashing from other posters than advice. Not sure how some of you guys find time to post during the season while you're jet setting around the world shooting your video parts. :laugh:


----------



## toopach (Nov 20, 2011)

What a bunch of haters. Keep working it, sure u will figure it out.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

i'll be perfecty honest: i'm pretty good at landing in pow, i'm fairly great at teaching people how to cast fly rods and fly fish, and i'm really not that good at teaching people snowboarding skills. 

if we were riding together i could probably help more, but beyond: "lean back more?" i don't have much to offer here....





.... but don't ride park on pow days.


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

toopach said:


> What a bunch of haters. Keep working it, sure u will figure it out.


sounds nicer, but it's not anymore helpful!

i would say, in good pow with a good steep landing you don't need to do much at all. don't overcompress or change your weighting, let the pow do the work

also, know your terrain perfectly...might only be on the 3rd or 5th try in a given spot that you stomp it...and be going fast enough! (critical)


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

if you think about wheelieing out your landings on your tail that will help some for sure... just don't wheelie to-overcompensating-your weight-back-to-forward-to-tomahawk


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

linvillegorge said:


> Gotta love it when a guy asks a legit question looking for help and gets more bashing from other posters than advice. Not sure how some of you guys find time to post during the season while you're jet setting around the world shooting your video parts. :laugh:


Haha this. Pretentious snowboarders forget they were there at one point.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Pick your lines carefully, try to look for smooth transitions between takeoff and landing. Big thing for me was (and still is) adjusting your speed and pop to match the landing as closely as possible.

When I was first dropping stuff in pow, I was just looking to get on top of a cliff and kind of jump down or do a very short takeoff and then jump. This tended to make me bombhole instead of gracefully matching the tranny. Now I'm trying to pick my lines from a little bit farther so I can get the speed I need to end up where I want to go without having to pop super hard.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

yea, that's a great point. speed is key.. the faster you go the more you keep forward momentum and just land and keep going instead of whumping down into the snow... obviously the steeper landing the better


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


No, no I disagree... ALL the cool kids ride the park on a pow day. Stay in the park kids. Stay, staaaaaay.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


Powder park is where it's at. Sending a 45 foot jump into a foot of light blower snow is great. Plus when every idiot is chasing after T-bar or heading to the Outback you can find untracked there.

I always make the last run of the day on a pow day through the park. Just have to watch out for those pesky metal landing ramps after the stunt jumps.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


You fuckin' kill me.:laugh:

But it's the truth:dunno:



TT


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

always amazed to see how full the park chair is on good days, but i'm glad they like it so much, this is not the biggest mountain...


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

One day the fog will lift and they will see the other chairs.


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Hitting park jumps on a pow day is actually pretty fun. I would never lap park on a pow day, but you have to go through ours to get to the parking lot. Gotta really point it though, knuckling sucks even in pow!


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Jibfreak said:


> Hitting park jumps on a pow day is actually pretty fun. I would never lap park on a pow day, but you have to go through ours to get to the parking lot. Gotta really point it though, knuckling sucks even in pow!


I agree on this. though I do not do park, this is the only time I got the balls to try some small jumps. One thing also is that the side of the park area is untouched because most of the kids is focus on the middle area doing their rails, jumps, etc. guess they do not know what they're missing


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

what if we don't have a park on pow days

cause it gets buried

for the past couple years they haven't even bothered setting up a park


----------



## zackmorris (Feb 13, 2013)

wrathfuldeity said:


> what if we don't have a park on pow days
> 
> cause it gets buried
> 
> for the past couple years they haven't even bothered setting up a park


Where do you ride?


----------



## Jibfreak (Jul 16, 2009)

Haha yea cause Baker is a natural terrain park! And there was a lawsuit if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

I don't get the whole thing of judging people for how or where they ride. Who gives a flying fuck? As long as you're being chill and staying the fuck out of my way, you're fine by me! I'd much rather see someone staying on blues and greens where they belong than side slipping terrain they simply can't handle and plowing all the powder off of it.


----------



## Jed (May 11, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> if you're riding park jumps on pow days you're a fuckin loser.


People seem to forget you can ride both pow and park in one day. Wake up early, ride all the powder until it's tracked out, then go to the park late in the day and hit up some powdery jumps.

For the OP, as BA already said, powder is a totally different skill (harder) than landing on groomed park jumps. It's just about you going out and riding more powder and getting more used to landing in powder.

Powder landing change everything and you just have to get used to how you need to weight and control your board differently and that just comes from more experience.


----------

